# Air travel Advice



## Tranlau1

Hello everyone!

I'm a newbie here and this is my first post!! Looks like I will be accepting an position in tokyo this summer. 

I was looking for cheap flights for the family to visit in the summer time. Does anyone know of a good/cheap travel agency or website for flights? I've looked on the web and did not find anything cheap. We are flying out of Charlotte North Carolina. 

Also, any advice or recommendations on sightseeing trips in Tokyo and the surrounding area would be greatly appreciated. Are there cheap airlines in Japan like in Europe??? We used to fly Ryanair/Germanwing when we lived in Germany and they were the best to get around!!!

Thanks. 
David


----------



## Joppa

Tranlau1 said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I'm a newbie here and this is my first post!! Looks like I will be accepting an position in tokyo this summer.
> 
> I was looking for cheap flights for the family to visit in the summer time. Does anyone know of a good/cheap travel agency or website for flights? I've looked on the web and did not find anything cheap. We are flying out of Charlotte North Carolina.
> 
> Also, any advice or recommendations on sightseeing trips in Tokyo and the surrounding area would be greatly appreciated. Are there cheap airlines in Japan like in Europe??? We used to fly Ryanair/Germanwing when we lived in Germany and they were the best to get around!!!
> 
> Thanks.
> David


Most cheaper fares are out of major hubs on East or West coast, notably NY, LA, SFO and Seattle. Sign up with email alerts with Kayak etc. Also contact Japanese consolidators like HIS in major cities. HIS Online Reservations ( Cheap Airfare, Hotels, Car Rental, Vacations & Cruises )
There aren't many budget airlines operating in Japan, but foreign visitors can avail themselves of several air passes by JAL and All Nippon (NH), from around 10 to 12,000 yen a sector. But the size of Japan means you will make most of your travels on rail, for which Japan Rail Pass is most useful (you can't use, unfortunately, as a Japan resident). But even if you had to pay full price, your family will get discounted rail travel. JR Pass needs to be bought in advance in US.


----------



## Tranlau1

Thanks Joppa!


----------

